# Ipecacuanha



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

I am 6 weeks pregnant and have been havin realy bad nausea. My doctor has prescribed a homeopathic remedy and i was wondering what your views were on this ? Is it safe for me to use?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Emmy,

Congrats on your pregnancy 

Best I don't share my views on homeopathy  but suffice to say preparations are safe to take in pregnancy   Hope the nausea resolves.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Maz. My friends husband is a doctor and he was saying that he wouldn't recommend it as they haven't been properly tested!

Think I will just take them if things get unbearably bad  

Emmy x


----------

